# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Lobelia cardinalis 'small form'



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_Plant name_: *Lobelia cardinalis* Lobelia cardinalis 'small form'

First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_Light_: Low - high. Grows just fine in the shade.
_Growth_: Grows relativly slow.
_Demands_: Not demanding, though running
your tank nutrient rich will make it grow faster.
_Pruning_: If the plant becomes too tall,
it can simply be pushed further into the gravel.
Or it can be topped and replanted. 
_Propagation_: If you let it get tall, numerous side shoots develop that can be cut and replanted. If you top the plant and leave
the bottom planted, it'll develop several shoots.

_Experiences_: An easy plant that has a
unique look. A small grouping of this plant
creates interest in any planted aquaria.

_Planting_: Easy to plant - I've never
had it come loose and float to the surface.
It tolerates shade well, so it can be used to hide roots / bottoms of plants.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I got this plant a couple years ago like
the Hottonia (I got both of them from
Tom Barr). Extremely versatile to aquascape
with. You can make descending columns, flowing
swaths, accent patches. It makes a very
strong impression on the viewer, I've
noticed, because of it's appearance.

It is very easy to grow and thrives
under a wide variety of conditions. Under
higher light and richer nutrient 
conditions, it tends to put less
energy into growing vertically and more
energy into producing sideshoots which one
can simply pinch off and plant beside the
mother plant. Propagation is exponential...
you start off with 1... then 3... then 9...

Under lower light (1.75 w/g PC in my case),
it puts out much more energy into growing
vertically and produces few if any sideshoots.
Although it is not leggy by any means (the
plants are every bit as big as the ones I grew
under higher light), it forms more of a tree
if I don't top it. This tank also runs very
lean, so that might be a factor (near
non-existant PO4, moderate NO3).

Doesn't seem to care about temperature,
water hardness, etc. It's an excellent
beginner plant, excellent for the
aquascaper... and, IMO, one of the best
midground plants out there!

Anyone interested in more about this plant
should really read Erik Leung's article
at www.e-aquaria.com. It's one of 
the most thorough articles I've red for _any_
plant.

Carlos


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I saw this plant for the first time locally about a month ago, and bought all they had (four bunches) on the spot. I second everything that's been said--it is a delightful little plant, the more so because it's slow growing and undemanding and stays where you put it. Lovely to use as a hedge, and spreads horizontally to make a beautiful midground accent or divider; has a different growth habit from almost every other plant I can think of, a great plant for aquascaping.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Just to show you all the difference with the big variety of lobelia cardinalis. I guess you can't call this one small...










[This message was edited by Svennovitch on Wed February 25 2004 at 01:11 AM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Did that just come out of your aquarium? It's huge! What a gorgeous plant..I've got to find an aquarium for some Lobelia.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Yup, straight out of my aquarium. It was reaching the top of my tank, have been neglecting the tank a bit








Lobelia is a plant that grows easily out of a tank (it is firm enough), have had that in the past.
Yesterday, it was time for a major prune and i took a picture of my biggest lobelia. I've replanted the top and planted the rooted part in a greenhouse for emerse culture. Hope it'll work out!

Sven


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sven, ever heard of "Jack and the Beanstock?" That's a beautifully healthy looking plant. You're certainly doing something right.

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Sven,

Lobelia is native to the region where I live. It grows in marshy envionments and puts out a very lovely red flower, hence the _cardinalis_. It will get pretty tall, about 2/3 of a meter if you let it.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Phil,

i knew it was native to North America. That is why i don't understand that you all find it hard to find any. Here the local fish shops always carry some.

I should try to grow it in a pond somewhere. I have seen the flowers on pictures and it looks absolutely stunning. Maybe i will try it with the summer coming. Found some pictures:


























The emerse form looks quite different than the submerse one. Seven or eight years ago when i bought it i couldn't believe it was lobelia. It took a month or two to get used to the submersed situation, but since my lobelia has always been the most beautiful plant in my tank. Never complained, always grew like i wanted it to. I just love the plant and i will never change it for another plant. Definitely a keeper









Sven


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

You know, I can get it here at any garden center; in fact, I grew it in my flower beds for years. Now that I've seen how beautiful yours is, Sven, I think I'll have to try converting a few plants to submerged growth!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Vicki,

i can only recommend it!
This is a picture two or three weeks before the prune:










[This message was edited by Svennovitch on Wed February 25 2004 at 01:12 AM.]


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

hi guys,
well this is my 1st post to your wonderful forum!









Just wanted to share the pics of my newly planted Lobelia









I've just got some better lighting in my tank & i'm feeding the plants Leafzone so hopefully i'll get some better growth in the next couple of weeks

Peace
Budmaster


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice plant.

If anyone knows where they can get this plant in Canada, please let me know.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Picture of my emmersed dwarf lobelia:










Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

arghh

I had some lobelia that I obtained from my college last year, I ran out of tank space and gave it to a friend with a pond, He's out of town for the next 3 weks (lucky $#%@) I will be calling him when hes back in the country and let you local guys know


----------

